
The Future of JSON in .NET Core 3.0 - GordonS
https://github.com/dotnet/announcements/issues/90
======
GordonS
Another link that had comments on it:
[https://github.com/dotnet/corefx/issues/33115](https://github.com/dotnet/corefx/issues/33115)

